# Paint



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

I have this Torrid red 04 Goat. Im 17, and I got it when I was 15. The ONLY bad part about that is you are around teenagers who still act like teenagers... therefore I have a 5 foot long key on my driver's side. It is very deep, I cant just buff it out. 

My thought is I had to remove the door, and both fenders, fill it, paint it and meld the paint with the front fender. Ugh, the 1000 to fix it is not appealing and I definitely don't want it there. Is this the only approach to go? Don't know much about fixing exterior.

DaHammburglar


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

We were quoted $1000ish for a scratch the size of a nickel on Julie's QSM door. It was high ebcause they had to blend a few panels to match.

I wouldn't do it yourself. Paint repair is an art, especially at the level your looking to fix. Until you decide what route you wanna take, make sure to clean it really good and put a coat or 2 of wax over the scrapts to prevent any rust or anything.

automotivetouchup.com makes good stuff. I saw pics of a Sublime green Charger that painted part of their tail lights and side markers with it. It was a perfect match. It was hard to believe he used their rattle can products. They have primer, paint, and clear. I plan on buying it and testing it on a spare wheel when spring comes arround and I have a slow weekend.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Find the guy who did it, get him to look at it, then stab him in the gut. He can color match it with his blood. You could do some filling with his brains too.


----------



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

I like Poncho's idea. too bad it was at the biggest high school football game in the country.  Anyway, I wasn't going to do it myself, I know some people who own a bodyshop  but thanks.


----------

